# Ron's Music



## Minneapple

I'll post my recent work here.


----------



## Minneapple

Here's my Piano Trio in three short movements:


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsets


----------



## Minneapple

Here's the Movement 1 score..


----------



## Vasks

I have heard a few of your pieces on "another" website, Ron and found them fine. My first question is about your audio. Actual musicians recorded or just really good mock-ups? I just can't tell for sure


----------



## Minneapple

Just completed...


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsets


----------



## Minneapple

Vasks said:


> I have heard a few of your pieces on "another" website, Ron and found them fine. My first question is about your audio. Actual musicians recorded or just really good mock-ups? I just can't tell for sure


The audio is using Note Performer, which is much better than my old Garritan sounds. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Vasks

I use Noteperformer too, Ron. But your clarinet sound is better than mine for some reason. Maybe the improvement happened since its last upgrade which I have not done.

Anyway, your answer leads to my next observation and that is your score needs much improvement to match the quality of your musical thoughts. In its present state no real musicians would consider tackling it. PM me if you wish to pursue this.


----------



## Minneapple

Vasks said:


> I use Noteperformer too, Ron. But your clarinet sound is better than mine for some reason. Maybe the improvement happened since its last upgrade which I have not done.
> 
> Anyway, your answer leads to my next observation and that is your score needs much improvement to match the quality of your musical thoughts. In its present state no real musicians would consider tackling it. PM me if you wish to pursue this.


Thanks for listening. Someone asked me to post the score, which I had just finished literally minutes before posting the sound file. I would never show the score to a performer as it is ( I shouldn't have posted it anyway); I'm well-aware it's more of a draft and has not even been corrected for basic errors. Believe me, I know how important a well-managed score is to the process.


----------



## Minneapple

The first draft is complete. Check it out if you have time...


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fch-sym-30


----------



## Swosh

Vasks said:


> I use Noteperformer too, Ron. But your clarinet sound is better than mine for some reason. Maybe the improvement happened since its last upgrade which I have not done.
> 
> Anyway, your answer leads to my next observation and that is your score needs much improvement to match the quality of your musical thoughts. In its present state no real musicians would consider tackling it. PM me if you wish to pursue this.


Could be a reverb setting.


----------



## Minneapple

For those who "drop the needle" when listening to new composers (I'm sometimes guilty). Excerpts from "Forgotten Valley in order.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsets


----------



## Minneapple

Here's my last piano sonata (in one movement)

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsonata-30a-1


----------



## Minneapple

The opening of a just-completed movement...


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsets


----------



## Phil loves classical

Minneapple said:


> The opening of a just-completed movement...
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsets


As i discovered with my own experimentation lately, you have to be careful with some of these chromatic overtones. It's most noticeable at 0:41.


----------



## Minneapple

Here is my latest piano sonata. It's a one movement work with a recurring motif that's sometimes difficult to hear.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fasonata-31working-draftmusx-2


----------



## Phil loves classical

Minneapple said:


> Here is my latest piano sonata. It's a one movement work with a recurring motif that's sometimes difficult to hear.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fasonata-31working-draftmusx-2


It does work now that those more dissonant /chromatic parts are pushed to later in the development.


----------



## Minneapple

Here is the Opening of my piano trio. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fpiano-trio-b


----------



## Minneapple

I like the brass on my new sound library so I composed three works making more use of brass than I've typically (in chamber music) done unless commissioned.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fdivertimento-3c-1


----------



## Minneapple

Here's a revised version of my "Quotidion" Sonata. It's in three parts with a wild polka as part three.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsonata-5-for-piano-1


----------



## Minneapple

_The Setting Sun for chamber orchestra. Last of a 5-movement set called Moods for Ch. Orch.



https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fmoods-for-ch-orch-op-222-d
_


----------



## Minneapple

Here's a new one I like...

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Flinked-op226


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Nice harmony. Some rhythms reminded me of Messiaen.


----------



## Minneapple

A revision of the sonata 32

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsonata-32-in-one-movement-opus-231


----------



## Minneapple

Thanks. Yes, there are quite a few "thick" chords working in parallel motion.


----------



## Minneapple

Here's a revision (for orchestra). Tranquillo


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fc5sinf-22


----------



## Minneapple

Here's my sonatina opus 213 for clarinet.

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fsonatina-for-clarinet-and-piano-opus-213


----------



## Minneapple

__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fcsinfonia-9-3rd-1


----------



## Phil loves classical

Minneapple said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fcsinfonia-9-3rd-1


That's nice. Probably my favourite of your works.


----------



## Minneapple

Here's a choral piece I composed a few years ago. Set to Whitman's "A Clear Midnight."


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fa-clear-midnight-1


----------



## Minneapple

A recent piano piece in 3 short parts based on a pitch series derived from 0157 (Maj 7b5) chords.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ronald-roumanis%2Fdreams-of-an-imsomniac-opus-230


----------

